# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  نظام السياحة السعودى

## هيثم الفقى

المادة الأولى 
تنشأ بموجب هذا التنظيم هيئة عليا تسمى ( الهيئة العليا للسياحة ) ويشار إليها فيما بعد بالهيئة 
المادة الثانية 
يكون للهيئة شخصية اعتبارية مستقلة ، وترتبط برئيس مجلس الوزراء، ويكون مقرها الرئيس مدينة الرياض ، ولها إنشاء فروع أو مكاتب حسب الحاجة 
المادة الثالثة 
غرض الهيئة الأساسي الاهتمام بالسياحة في المملكة، وتنميتها، وتطويرها ، والعمل على تعزيز دور قطاع السياحة ، وتذليل معوقات نموه ، باعتباره رافداً مهماً من روافد الاقتصاد الوطني ويضطلع القطاع الأهلي بالدور الرئيس في إنشاء المنشآت السياحية الاستثمارية . 
المادة الرابعة 
تقوم الهيئة بوضع السياسة العامة لتنمية قطاع السياحة وتطويره ، وتشمل اختصاصاتها ( دون حصر ) ما يلي : 
1- تقييم مشروعات البنية الأساسية للمناطق السياحية المختلفة ووضع البرامج اللازمة لاستكمالها . 
2- تذليل المعوقات التي يتعرض لها النشاط السياحي وتقديم التسهيلات والحوافز للمستثمرين . 
3- إقامة مركز معلومات شامل وإعداد خطة إعلامية لتشجيع السياحة وتنشيطها وذلك بعد التنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة وإصدار المواد الإعلامية اللازمة . 
4- إجراء مسح شامل للمناطق السياحية في المملكة وتحديثه دورياً بالاتفاق مع الجهات المعنية وتقويم الإمكانات السياحية لكل منطقة . 
5- دعم الجهود التي تساعد على تنمية السياحة وتشجيعها والمحافظة على المواقع السياحية والحرف والصناعات والأسواق الشعبية وحمايتها من الاندثار . 
6- تنسيق الجهود بين الجهات الحكومية والأهلية المعنية فيما يخدم أغراض الهيئة . 
7- تعزيز التعاون والتنسيق بين المملكة والدول الأخرى بما يحقق أهداف القطاع السياحي بالمملكة . 
مجلس إدارة الهيئة 

المادة الخامسة : 

يكون للهيئة مجلس إدارة يشكل على النحو الآتي :



اعضاء مجلس إدارة الهيئة العليا للسياحة / الدورة الثانية
وفق قرار مجلس الوزراء الموقر بتاريخ 6/5/1426 ه

1 صاحب السمو الملكي وزير الداخلية رئيساً
2 صاحب السمو الملكي وزير الخارجية عضواً
3 صاحب السمو الملكي الرئيس العام لرعاية الشباب عضواً
4 صاحب السمو الملكي الأمين العام للهيئة عضواً
5 معالي وزير المالية عضواً
6 معالي وزير الاقتصاد والتخطيط عضواً
7 معالي وزير التجارة والصناعة عضواً
8 معالي وزير الزراعة عضواً
9 معالي وزير التربية والتعليم عضواً
10 معالي وزير الحج عضواً
11 معالي وزير الثقافة والإعلام عضواً
12 م. عبدالعزيز بن علي العبدالكريم / وكيل وزارة الشؤون البلدية والقروية للشؤون الفنية عضواً
13 د. علي بن عيسى الشعب عضواً
14 د. أحمد بن عمر الزيلعي عضواً
15 م. راشد بن سعد الراشد عضواً
16 فيصل بن فهد بن تركي السديري عضواً
17 إبراهيم بن عبدالرحمن البليهي عضواً
18 يحيى بن مرضي صويلح الزهراني عضواً

اختصاصات مجلس الإدارة 

المادة السادسة : 
مجلس إدارة الهيئة هو السلطة المهيمنة على شؤون الهيئة وتصريف أمورها ، ويتخذ جميع القرارات اللازمة لتحقيق أغراضها في حدود هذا التنظيم ، وله على وجه الخصوص ما يلي : 
1- الموافقة على مشروع السياسة العامة لتنمية قطاع السياحة وتطويره ورفعه إلى مجلس الوزراء . 
2- إقرار الخطط والبرامج اللازمة لتنفيذ السياسة العامة لتنمية وتطوير قطاع السياحة . 
3- إصدار اللوائح الإدارية التي تسير عليها الهيئة ، وإصدار اللوائح المالية بالاتفاق مع وزارة الخدمة المدنية . 
4- النظر في التقارير الدورية التي تقدم عن سير العمل في الهيئة . 
5- الموافقة على مشروع ميزانية الهيئة وحسابها الختامي . 
6- تكوين لجان دائمة أو مؤقتة من بين الأعضاء أو من غيرهم ، لأداء مهام معينة ، ولها الاستعانة بمن تراه لدراسة ما يكلفها به المجلس . 
7- تكوين لجان استشارية من خبراء متخصصين . 
8- الموافقة على التقرير السنوي للهيئة في نهاية كل عام تمهيداً لرفعه إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء . 
9- لمجلس إدارة الهيئة أن يفوض بعضاً من صلاحياته لرئيس مجلس الإدارة أو للأمين العام للهيئة . 
10- اقتراح مشروعات الأنظمة واللوائح المتعلقة بالسياحة ومراجعة الأنظمة القائمة واقتراح تعديلها . 

اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة 

المادة السابعة : 
تنعقد اجتماعات مجلس إدارة الهيئة بصفة دورية مرتين على الأقل في السنة ولرئيس المجلس دعوته كلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك . 
المادة الثامنة : 
يجتمع مجلس إدارة الهيئة برئاسة رئيس المجلس أو من ينيبه ولا يكون الاجتماع نظامياً إلا بحضور أغلبية الأعضاء ، وتصدر القرارات بموافقة أغلبية أصوات الحاضرين ، وعند التساوي يرجح الجانب الذي يصوت معه الرئيس . 
الأمين العام للهيئة واختصاصاته 

المادة التاسعة : 
يكون للهيئة أمين عام يعين بأمر ملكي . 
المادة العاشرة : 
الأمين العام للهيئة هو المسؤول التنفيذي عن إدارة الهيئة وفقاً لهذا التنظيم وما يقرره مجلس إدارة الهيئة ، وعليه بوجه خاص : 
1- اقتراح مشروع السياسة العامة لتنمية وتطوير قطاع السياحة ، والخطط والبرامج اللازمة لتنفيذ ذلك بعد دراستها ومناقشتها مع الجهات ذات العلاقة . 
2- إعداد مشروع الميزانية السنوية للهيئة ورفعه إلى مجلس الإدارة واعتماده. 
3- تمثيل الهيئة لدى الجهات الحكومية والمؤسسات والهيئات الاخرى ذات العلاقة داخل المملكة وخارجها. 
4- الموافقة على البرامج والندوات وجميع نشاطات الهيئة في حدود الميزانية السنوية المخصصة للهيئة. 
5- إعداد اللوائح اللازمة لتسير العمل في الهيئة. 
6- الصرف من الميزانية المعتمدة واتخاذ جميع الاجراءات المالية وفق الانظمة واللوائح المقررة. 
7- الاشراف على سير العمل في الهيئة من خلال اللاوائح المعتمدة. 
8- إعداد التقارير الخاصة بتنفيذ خطط الهيئة وبرامجها ودراساتها، وعرضها على مجلس إدارة الهيئة. 
أحكام عامة 

المادة الحادية عشرة: 
تطبق على منسوبي الهيئة انظمة ولوائح الخدمة المدنية في الامور التي لايتم تنظيمها بموجب اللوائح التي تصدر وفقاً للفقرة الثالثة من المادة السادسة من هذا التنظيم كما يخضع عمال الهيئة لنظام التامينات الاجتماعية. 
المادة الثانية عشرة: 
يكون للهيئة ميزانية مستقلة تعد وتصدر وفقا لترتيبات إصدار الميزانية العامة للدولة ويصرف منها وفقا لتعليمات ميزانية الدولة وتتكون أموال الهيئة من : 
1- الاعتمادات التي تخصص لها في ميزانية الدولة. 
2- الهبات والاعانات والمنح والوصايا التي تقبلها الهيئة وفقا لقواعد يضعها مجلس إدارة الهيئة. 
3- الموارد الاخرى التي يقرر مجلس إدارة الهيئة إضافتها إلى اموال الهيئة. 
4- المقابل المالي للعضوية ويحدد مقداره بقرار من مجلس إدارة الهيئة، ويستوفي من المستثمرين المستفيدين والخدمات التي تقدمها الهيئة. 
المادة الثالثة عشرة: 
تبدأ السنة المالية للهيئة وتنتهي مع السنة المالية للدولة، واستثناء من ذلك تبدأ السنة الاولى للهيئة من تاريخ إنشائها. 
المادة الرابعة عشرة: 
مع عدم الاخلال بحق ديوان المراقبة العامة في الرقابة على حسابات الهيئة يعين مجلس إدارة الهيئة مراجعاً أو اكثر للحسابات من الاشخاص ذوي الصفة الطبيعية الذين تتوافر فيهم شروط مراجعي الحسابات ويحدد مجلس الإدارة مكافأتهم، وفي حالة تعدد المراجعين يكونون مسؤولين بالتضامن. 
المادة الخامسة عشرة: 
ترفع الهيئة حسابها الختامي إلى مجلس الوزراء خلال ثلاثة أشهر على الاكثر من تاريخ انتهاء السنة المالية، كما ترفع تقريراً سنوياً عن اعمالها إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء، ويزود ديوان المراقبة العامة بنسخة من الحساب الختامي للهيئة ونسخة من التقرير السنوي. 
المادة السادسة عشرة: 
ينشر هذا التنظيم في الجريدة الرسمية، ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره

----------

